# How many Reos does it take?



## DoubleD (25/5/15)

I'm sitting here staring at my Alessandra thinking how much I adore the fact that she is in my life. I never wanted the SL but now that I have lived with her.....well, I'm just so in love with her 

Anyway, this got me thinking: How many Reos are in SA, Reos in total? And which are more popular?





*Regarding the poll: I need a better way of setting this up lol some guys have more than one of the same Reos, like @Imthiaz Khan for instance has ...*cough* a few Grands of the same style, so the poll wont be totally accurate. Someone help a man to geek out?


Edit: maybe add an amount of reos, ie: G1 G2 G3... M1 M2 M3... W1 W2 W3...

G = Grand
M = Mini
W = Woodvil

IDK  I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## Alex (25/5/15)

I have two Reo Grands, life is complete.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (26/5/15)

Alex said:


> I have two Reo Grands, life is complete.



I *need *another Reo sometime in the near future, have no clue if it'll be a Grand or Mini but it'll definitely be a SL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/5/15)

What about the combos. Sl door but standard body and vice versa. I prefer a standard body with sl door. And I have had a grand but prefer a mini because it somehow performs better imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm sitting here staring at my Alessandra thinking how much I adore the fact that she is in my life. I never wanted the SL but now that I have lived with her.....well, I'm just so in love with her
> 
> Anyway, this got me thinking: How many Reos are in SA, Reos in total? And which are more popular?
> 
> ...



Hi @DoubleD 
Interesting question
There are about 160 "Reo Households" in SA - probably a bit more because not everyone is counted. Wild guess I'd say the average number of Reos per household is about 2. Some people have 1 but several people have 3, 4 or even more. So Id say 2 on average is quite a safe number. Therfore I would estimate around 400 Reos in total

As for which Reos are more popular, id say definitely the Grand because of the 18650 batt and more juice. On SL versus non SL, I see pretty much an even amount of both. And quite a few SL doors with non SL bodies. 

To me, the motivator for having more than one Reo is to have multiple flavours on tap. Also to have mouth to lung and lung hit on tap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/15)

Currently the state of Reoville in the Fisher household is 3 x Grand SL's, 1 x Grand Modified with Wood inlays and 1 x 2015 Special edition Woodvil. And in a weeks time the household will be getting three new girls... 3 x 18650 2015 Woodvils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (26/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> What about the combos. Sl door but standard body and vice versa. I prefer a standard body with sl door. And I have had a grand but prefer a mini because it somehow performs better imo



I had the same idea of combos as you did but got side tracked by the thought of seeing them all instead. I'd dig to see a jpeg of all SA owned Reo's, all 400 of them on one screen....epic! 




Silver said:


> Hi @DoubleD
> Interesting question
> There are about 160 "Reo Households" in SA - probably a bit more because not everyone is counted. Wild guess I'd say the average number of Reos per household is about 2. Some people have 1 but several people have 3, 4 or even more. So Id say 2 on average is quite a safe number. Therfore I would estimate around 400 Reos in total
> 
> ...




It makes sense to have two Reos, hell I understand the need for 4. Happiness all day long 
Thank you @Silver, the geek in me is for fulled

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

I don't have a VV Woodvil or Plunger Woodvil, but have examples to multiples of the others. I stopped acquiring them at #33.


----------



## Daniel (19/4/17)

Still have my first love Lagertha , and another SL Astrid .... think I need a Mini SL anyone selling ?


----------

